# comming to orlando florida soon



## bj_croakerkiller (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey guys i will be comming to orlando from aug21-26;and i wanted to go hit some water.So if any of you guys can tell me some good pier or surf water i could find.  thanks


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Head east. You're about an hour away from water from Daytona on down to Cocoa Beach where there's lots of surf and piers all up and down that area. I prefer the Jetty Park pier in Port Canaveral but for surf fishing, you can do it anywhere really. If you can go anywhere you might want to pick Playalinda Beach.

All these places can be found on the Internet or you can read some of the old posts to figure out where you want to go. If you have any specific questions, ask.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try This Past post for some info bj_croakerkiller

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7057&highlight=East+Coast


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Kozlow said:


> Try This Past post for some info bj_croakerkiller


With all the guests to central Florida you might want to sticky that post.


----------



## bj_croakerkiller (Jul 14, 2004)

thank you kozlow for all the info if any one would like go with me just let me know when&were like i said i will be there from aug21-26


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Give us a update went your plans are final and were always up for a fishing excursion .


----------



## bj_croakerkiller (Jul 14, 2004)

*what kind of gear do i need.*

So i was just wondering what kind of gear to bring to do some surf or pier fishing. i imagine that it is the same as up here. but i would still like to know what you use down there. and i want to know what kind of rigs too.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Fish as you do at home. The only diff might be the baits and what your targeting here.

Rigs
http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html#Rigs used to fish a bait near or on the

Salt Water Species Guide
Click on the pick and get the profile and habits of each species.
http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishindex.html

As far as tackle 10 ft surf rod 15 to 20# test or lighter tackle for lures in the surf or intercoastal will be fine bj_croakerkiller

Fishing tips 
http://www.boat-world.com/fishing/tips-Florida.html


----------



## bj_croakerkiller (Jul 14, 2004)

_ Hey you guys i would like to know about the trout down there. have any of you ever tryed to live line small croaker or spot.If so were down there do you do it.  _


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

bj_croakerkiller said:


> So i was just wondering what kind of gear to bring to do some surf or pier fishing. i imagine that it is the same as up here. but i would still like to know what you use down there. and i want to know what kind of rigs too.


Not sure what they do up there, really depends on what you're after. In my opinion most folks go with way too heavy gear.

Let's talk surf fishing. If you're after sharks or want to get your line way out there for pompano then perhaps you'll want your 10'+ surf rods with > 20lb weight line. But for whiting, smaller blues, and closer in pompano I really enjoy a 6' rod with 10lb test. The reasons for using lighter line are numerous and include better fight with smaller fish, fish will be more likely to bite, less drag by the current with a smaller diameter line, better feel when the fish takes your bait. 

These days I usually have one big 11' rod with 20lb braided line (10lb diameter) which I place in a sand spike after I heave it out towards the far sandbar for pompano. I then hold my 6' rod while fishing in the nearby trough for other fish.

For piers it also depends on your target species. I find that I'm always ok with my shorter 6' rod and 12lb test, but I'm targeting flounder and they're not likely to spool you. I've only once had an experience where something grabbed my bait, took off and I was unable to stop it. Never saw it but I suspect it was a big jack. Most folks on the pier at Jetty Park go way too heavy on rods, wire leaders, weight, hooks, etc. 

I've always been of the belief that you should use everything as small as you can get away with and that includes rods, lines, hooks, weights.


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

bj_croakerkiller said:


> So i was just wondering what kind of gear to bring to do some surf or pier fishing. i imagine that it is the same as up here. but i would still like to know what you use down there. and i want to know what kind of rigs too.


On rigs:

For surf I tie my own. To my main line I tie a barrel swivel. To the barrel swivel I tie a 20lb flurocarbon leader and tie two dropper loops into it to which I attach 1/0 circle hooks or #6 longshank hooks for whiting. At the end of the leader line I tie a pyramid sinker, 1 oz or more depending on the current and how far you want to cast (go with as small as you can). For surf bait I use frozen shrimp, live sandfleas or sometimes finger mullet. Cut bait for blues.

For pier I use a basic bottom rig, egg sinker (again as small as will work), swivel, 20lb fluro leader and hook, 1/0 or 2/0 circle or kahle. On occasion I'll use a leadhead jig tied directly to the main line to which I'll pin a live shrimp or finger mullet. Live shrimp or live finger mullet are the baits of choice.


----------

